# Scenery help



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been searching the forum for the last hour trying to find the thread where the builder used either ceiling tile or maybe drywall to create realisting rocklike scenery with no luck. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks,
Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261791&page=5

Does post 132 look like what you're looking for?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Not sure which thread you saw or what your looking for, but here's some with drop ceiling tile...
If you look close you can count the layers. I just took some ceiling tile, glued it together with some Elmer's. After they dry, just take a wire brush and start dragging across the face. I took a screwdriver and gouged out a few chunks for cave like indentions or overhangs... Try some of those small bottles of waterbase acrylic art paint. I started out with a flat black latex, then started using shades of grey. Just take a brush and hit the high spots with some greyish white for highlights. Add a liltle greenery and ya got it... If you don't like it, just add more colors. This was my first attempt... There's a bunch of landscaping books and videos out there, but I'd give this a try before spending a lot on those...Hope this helps...RM


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a 3-Part Article on Slot Car Illustrated:

Part 1
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/index.php?categoryid=40&p2_articleid=319

Part 2
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/index.php?categoryid=40&p2_articleid=357

Part 3
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/index.php?categoryid=40&p2_articleid=380

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks guys,
That's what I was looking for. There is a section of I65 called lacon mountain that I want to model most of my track after.This technique should work just great.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice info for the SCI article. :thumbsup:
The 1st time I saw the ceiling tile technique
was for landscaping the "Scottsboro Layout" in "1967 Car Model HO Racing"
magazine.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

The Cloud at work :freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had good luck with the 2" thick foam insulation board that you use to insulate foundations & such, glue together whatever height you need & then start carving / melting to form. Another good thing that I tried was covering my shapes with the silicone concrete in the caulking tubes, I made some really nice block walls with the stuff on Jaybird Raceway.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a fan of the pink or blue foam insulation board. Easy to sculpt, paint, and decorate. If you have a stockpile of ceiling tiles though, I'd go that route. Randy(hilltop) really hit the nail on the head with his method, as did Pshoe. That whole I-65 corridor from Birmingham, AL through southern IN predominantly has that type of rock. Most folks tend to model their surroundings. The view from the big road is very different up here, with a totally different type of rock, and you can tell there was a whole lot of blasting to get the road through.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those ceiling tiles are asbestos as you can get to that look.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I had good luck with the 2" thick foam insulation board that you use to insulate foundations & such, glue together whatever height you need & then start carving / melting to form. Another good thing that I tried was covering my shapes with the silicone concrete in the caulking tubes, I made some really nice block walls with the stuff on Jaybird Raceway.
> 
> Boosted


I, too, have used the "blue" foam and was quite happy with the results :thumbsup:










It made a big mess, but was pretty fast & simple 

See these posts for details:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3685272&postcount=80

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3685276&postcount=81

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------

